# lower Galveston



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Fished lower Galveston Tuesday and had a day to remember. Had one trout pushing 29 inches, one 28 incher a couple 26 inchers and a box of solid trout. Released all big fish but the largest which fell short of current leader board star trout.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Day to remember*

I've had a couple PM's as to what we caught these fish on. All fish were caught on chartruse/gold-glitter bass assisins. We throw strickly arties year round, no bait allowed on my boat it's just too much to deal with.


----------

